# Photoshopping Lupo Front Bumper!!



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

My mate (blueloop) is having his front bumper aperture on the lupo shortened so I knocked him up a quick photoshop so he could see how it looked, whatcha think??

Original:









New shortie:









I know its off centre!!! but worth a try!!!!!!!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

They look completely identical?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Number plate surround is different.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Took me a few looks to see what was different too lol


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Is that all he's having done, just the idented part for the number plate made shorter? It seems like a lot of work filling & painting for minimal effect. After all, most of us thought "they look the same!" Nice looking wee car though


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

yep its a load of work but he has previously put a Mk5 Golf GTI emblem rear hatch control on the lupo and removed the aperture and lock mech. That got a magazine entry and its the little things that do it for him, subtle stuff that you wouldn't notice unless looking twice!!


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks cool mate!!!!


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Must admit I had to look several times before I saw the difference. I was looking at the lower aperture as in your post and couldn't see the difference. Noticed the number plate in the end though and I think it throws the front end off balance a little by being shorter. What does look better though is the absence of screw caps in the new plate, might look better if left as original but minus the screw caps?


----------



## Bullitt (Feb 21, 2006)

Is he prepared to pay the fines for an illegal sized number plate?


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Bullitt said:


> Is he prepared to pay the fines for an illegal sized number plate?


I don't think it's an offence tbh

The font/plate style may be illegal, but having a 'short' plate with correctly spaced and sized font is fine.


----------



## Bullitt (Feb 21, 2006)

Will stand being corrected, but think the overall plate has to conform to a certain size.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Bullitt said:


> Will stand being corrected, but think the overall plate has to conform to a certain size.


Not that i know of. Mine have been 'chopped' all round for 2 years now with no problems from police, i've even asked them if they're legal and they said they're fine.


----------



## vtec160bhp (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks wicked


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks sweet.

Nice lupo  looks like some cool camber at the front.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

richie.guy said:


> Not that i know of. Mine have been 'chopped' all round for 2 years now with no problems from police, i've even asked them if they're legal and they said they're fine.


Yeah - this is the direction he is going in because of the probs all the guys up his neck of the woods (Aberdeen) have been having running german plates.

I also ran a chopped plate with legal font and legal(just) spacing, as rightly said its not an offence. You will be surprised haw short a 5 character plate gets if you are just on the borders of what the act says!!!!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Bullitt said:


> Will stand being corrected, but think the overall plate has to conform to a certain size.


As long as the letters have the required mm of white background around them the plate can be that short is what i've always know to be correct.

Does look good - very subtle.


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm liking that alot i had always had ideas to chop my front and rear plates to that kinda lenght but didn't no the legal standing on it, defently looks spot on and as said it is the finer details sometimes to make a car standout not always huge bodykits etc.

Tell you mate to do it if he is going to be different that is the way to do it. Nice work.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

dino said:


> As long as the letters have the required mm of white background around them the plate can be that short is what i've always know to be correct.
> 
> Does look good - very subtle.


There's no requirement in regulations for a border, unless they changed them since i last read.


----------



## bluloop (Aug 16, 2006)

Its currently a work in progress, wish it was as easy as a photoshop, doing the rear as well.
As previously said we are getting so much grief about German plates I wanted something a wee bit different but legal, which it is. :thumb:


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

took me a while to see what the difference...

Wondering why it looks a bit pink lol

sori was bored at work


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey silver - we were bored too so did this !!


----------

